# Gaggia Classic Models



## markbirdie (Sep 4, 2014)

This is my first post and I know that there are probably many posts on this.

I am about to order a Gaggia Classic Espresso Machine and am confused by all the models. I have so far come across 9303/01, Gaggia Classix II 2014 and RI8186, i know that there were some differences between pre phillips ones and the original Gaggia. I guess what i am asking is which one should go for? I see one of them has a new wand, but is the actual machine essentially the same?

Cheers

Mark


----------

